# Canon introduces the world’s smallest and lightest native 4K laser LCOS projectors in their class



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 13, 2018)

> Additionally, Canon Introduces a New High-End 4K Zoom Lens, the RS-SL07RST
> MELVILLE, N.Y., November 13, 2018 – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced two new Canon Native 4K Laser LCOS Projectors – the REALiS 4K6020Z and 4K5020Z.  Compact and lightweight, both new projectors measure 18.8in (W) x 7.1in (H) x 21.4in (D) and weigh a mere 41.8 pounds, making both units the world’s smallest and lightest projectors in their class at less than half the weight of competing Native 4K laser projectors.https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...yv6E6L6pJyKpRorvggZRc!/#_edn1" name="_ednref1_  In addition, both..._


_

Continue reading..._


----------



## ethanz (Nov 13, 2018)

That is an expensive Canon zoom lens  basically a wide TS zoom lens at f2.4.


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 14, 2018)

The lens isn't the only expensive thing in the release.
Mind you, these lazer projectors can be used in a sunny room and still look good.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 14, 2018)

Bennymiata said:


> The lens isn't the only expensive thing in the release.
> Mind you, these lazer projectors can be used in a sunny room and still look good.



Even though they are only 6 or 7,000 lumens? 

What is remarkable is that they are supposed to last 20,000 hours.


----------



## KristenR (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks for info!


----------

